# Torpedo grass right?



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

This is definitely torepedo grass right?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like it to me. When you pull it up is it rhizomes a mile long?

That stuff is the worst especially in wet areas. Good luck.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

When I pull it up, I don't get much. It seems to be really tough! I hear it's the worst. Is it too late in the season to kill it off? @cityofoaks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ashleykennedy27 it does look like torpedograss. I would hit it with quinclorac now before dormancy to kill it, and at least weaken whatever might survive the first app.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Spammage will do! Thanks!


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Silly question, but if some of it survives dormancy/winter, It will just come right back up in the spring? @Spammage


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> Silly question, but if some of it survives dormancy/winter, It will just come right back up in the spring? @Spammage


It is a perennial plant, so it will regrow if any of it survives. A good dose now will help though to keep it in a weakened state over the winter, and then you can hit whatever comes back next year.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Got it, thank you @Spammage


----------

